# Seachem cichlid salt vs cichlid trace



## Erich1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Does anyone know the benefit of using one over the other would be? Or are they both recommended at the same time?

I know the salt is added after each water change, and the trace is recommended twice a week or so, but they both seem to be made up of the same minerals with the exception of the zinc.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Those are both good products, that have some interesting (probably even somewhat useful) ingredients. :roll: 
That stuff is quite a bit more expensive to purchase and sustain than this guy was willing to pay, however.... (somebody's got to make some money on these things though, right?). Unfortunately, those weekly water changes required to keep those measured Nitrate levels diluted down below 20 PPM in an aquarium (fish toilet!), are gonna see all of that expensive product you purchased for your tank, used to water your lawn, garden or just sent down the drain....
Here is something pretty nice in the Cichlid-forum library that may help:

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ ... recipe.php

Those recipes are easy to use and most importantly - cheap to sustain. I believe it is MUCH more important for the health of your fish to dilute those toxic organic waste products out of your water with some regimented, high-percentage water changes - rather than attempting to keep and sustain a 'perfect' water chemistry for your Rift Lake Cichlids.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not use either of them unless my test results showed that pH is low or not stable.


----------

